# How to prep for show



## hscottom87

Why do people give their goats electrolytes before or while they are at show? 

What is your before/during/after routine for shows? As in what do you use on goat &what do you give goat? There's sooo many different things, it gets overwhelming! I see conditioner coat sprays, sprays to make muscles or skin or whatever look better, a billion shampoos, b12, probios, fungus stuff, meds to calm them down, calf manna, eloctrolytes, the list goes onnn and onnn. So what's your personal opinions?


----------



## nancy d

We dont do anything special. Im not even very good at clipping.


----------



## goatgirl132

Prep- give them show bloom (addative) and we feed honor show chow exclamation(for wethers) immitation (for does)

Before show- have ag teacher clip them then for does we wash them at the house

At show barn- wash them(wethers and does) then feed them regularly

Right before show- we use this green slimey stuff to remove stains 
Then for girls we brush them and add another layer of mink oil to their horns
For boys i brush them and put cool blue below their tail and on it to hold it up

Alot of people havr this mix called "definition" and they take their goat off any feed and just give them definition.

Now at austiny goat got stressed and Wouldent eat or drink so i had to drinch him with electrolites


----------



## Dani-1995

I feed honor show chow along with different supplements depending on what stage my wethers are at... same for does, just depends on what they need. Not all goat are created equally so they have different feed requirements. 

I wash, do hooves and clip before the show but get there in plenty of time to wash again if I need too. I give electrolytes because it hydrated the muscles and fills in their belly by the loin so they have a good fill. Some goats get probios so they stay on feed. Depending on when the show is I feed different... usually half before the show and half after. I don't use any special drench on them at shows.

As for shampoos and sprays, I use dawn with olay to wash then condition (usually only does but wethers if they have really long hair) with a moisturizing conditioner. I spray does with show sheen and wethers lightly with pink oil over their bodies... everyone gets pink oil on hooves and horns. I personally don't use cool blue or green achohol (basically same thing) because I haven't seen where it works. Plus after spraying it on my hand I don't think I want to do it to a goat. It kind of stings and is uncomfortable, goats don't understand why and will likely act up. I don't think it is worth it for them act up to have a tail that stands up... most goats will hold theirs up anyway. 

I think that's everything. I bring alot of just in case supplies... never know what will happen.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

That pretty much sums it up Dani! You are so good at answering questions!  I agree 100% and look forward to trying some of the things you suggested (electrolytes) ......


----------



## Dani-1995

Crossroads Boers said:


> That pretty much sums it up Dani! You are so good at answering questions!  I agree 100% and look forward to trying some of the things you suggested (electrolytes) ......


Thanks!! The electrolytes are amazing... I've used goats prefer, gatorade or even revive all work. Goats prefer is the cheapest thing that works best. Gatorade gives a nice fill but the muscle doesn't always pop. Takes about 4 to 6 hours for it to really get the muscles hydrates. The belly fill takes an hour and a half or so. Gave about 10cc to a 100lb every 20 mins for belly fill and I mixed the Goats prefer in the water starting the night before the show just to be sure they drink it.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Awesome! Thanks for the info! I'll try that at our next show...


----------



## burtfarms

what do you use for the stains you said green slimy stuff, we have used alot of products to try to get stains out before the show.. haven't had much luck.can you please help!


----------



## goatgirl132

Oh my gosh this stuffs amazing!!!!
This is it. Its acctually slimey its not a watery spray. 

I tryed that eazy clean stuff tlto no avail so my mom got me thins fir the does. Its amazing


----------



## burtfarms

thank-you so much !!  we will definetly try it ,we have our next show in 2 weeks!!


----------



## goatgirl132

burtfarms said:


> thank-you so much !!  we will definetly try it ,we have our next show in 2 weeks!!


Good luck!!!

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## GTAllen

We have the OBGA spring show on the 20-21 in Pauls Valley coming up. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## JBehrens

Dani-1995 said:


> Thanks!! The electrolytes are amazing... I've used goats prefer, gatorade or even revive all work. Goats prefer is the cheapest thing that works best. Gatorade gives a nice fill but the muscle doesn't always pop. Takes about 4 to 6 hours for it to really get the muscles hydrates. The belly fill takes an hour and a half or so. Gave about 10cc to a 100lb every 20 mins for belly fill and I mixed the Goats prefer in the water starting the night before the show just to be sure they drink it.


What Goat Prefer product to you use exactly?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

JBehrens said:


> What Goat Prefer product to you use exactly?


This is a VERY old thread and the members who posted on it are no longer active. I'm sure you will get more replies if you started a new thread. 😉


----------

